# My life sucks and my nuts are small



## antonoverlord (Oct 24, 2011)

i just recieved a package of small nuts be large and when i was getting it ready dropped vial of powder on my floor so fucking pissed theres money down the drain almost literally i managed to save some got bout 1cc left of 5 WTF.


----------



## antonoverlord (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 24, 2011)

But look on the bright side bro,, atleast you did get your shit... LOL


----------



## antonoverlord (Oct 24, 2011)

ya some damn bright side somebody send me some hcg it cant be saved if picked up off floor not very sterile right any ideas


----------



## antonoverlord (Oct 24, 2011)

if anyone can help itll be wp asked for a reship lol doubt he will though


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL,, what I am saying is atleast you dnt hav a couple of K on the line and waiting six months for that order with false promises..

was it just HCG?


----------

